# Western MVP3 9’6



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Western 9'6" MVP3 only used 1-1/2 seasons in Northern Indiana so minimal use. No truck side available. Asking 6 or best offer. Will trade for other western equipment or vbox salt spreader. Plow stored inside, washed after use. Located in Northern Indiana price is obo


----------



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

I don’t see a price? Still have her?


----------

